# burton EST bindings . Yes or NO



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

Got new custom X last year and its the bomb. I used the flow bindings with it and I found them good. Was thinking of investing in a pair of est bindings. Would appreciate a bit of feedback and advice. I am an intermediate rider.:cheeky4:


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

I wouldn't bother getting EST bindings if you have ones you like on it already. BTW, you manage to get Flow bindings working on the channel?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

Yep sure did. Just used the special Burton baseplates that came with the board. They allow you use all regular bindings on the Channel system.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I have an ICS board with a set of non EST bindings too and they work well, I am tempted to get myself a set of EST cartels but want to get just a little more mileage out of the ones ive got first. Maybe next season.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm with ckang on this. If you got your flows working and there's nothing wrong with them, the EST bindings won't add anything to the mix.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

For the most part I used to be with everyone else on this. EST bindings don't really help that much, but then I got a chance to ride a pair. They really do help your riding in my opinion. The first thing I noticed was that I just felt I had better control over the board because the bindings mount outside the baseplate. The system just controls a larger area of the board than the traditional disc mounting system. And also if weight is an issue to you then they are lighter than most traditional bindings, becuase there is no plastic under your foot. I would definitely recommend EST's.


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

Cash said:


> Yep sure did. Just used the special Burton baseplates that came with the board. They allow you use all regular bindings on the Channel system.


no, they allow you to use any non est Burton binding. it may be a coincidence that discs fits into flows but its not by design.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Snowboarding101 said:


> For the most part I used to be with everyone else on this. EST bindings don't really help that much, but then I got a chance to ride a pair. They really do help your riding in my opinion. The first thing I noticed was that I just felt I had better control over the board because the bindings mount outside the baseplate. The system just controls a larger area of the board than the traditional disc mounting system. And also if weight is an issue to you then they are lighter than most traditional bindings, becuase there is no plastic under your foot. I would definitely recommend EST's.


Yea that's why I want to give the EST's a try, I currently have Non EST Cartels and to pick up a pair would be the best way to compare the 2, EST bindings even if they are the "same" model are still a very different design, your foot is closer to the board and the attachment points are outside the baseplate, flex and response would have to be quite different.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

Im no expert on the hardware side of things. But has anyone else apart from me got a non Burton pair of bindings mounted on a channel system??? Have I spent last season riding around on a death trap with my flows stuck to my custom x???


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Cash said:


> Im no expert on the hardware side of things. But has anyone else apart from me got a non Burton pair of bindings mounted on a channel system??? Have I spent last season riding around on a death trap with my flows stuck to my custom x???


Ya, i was surprised you got it fit because it only officially supports non EST Burton bindings as mentioned previously. Heard Union bindings works ok with the baseplate but didn't know Flow worked too. To be on the safe side, i suggest you not ride with the flows on the EST board anymore. You don't want to get yourself hurt over this (also gives you a good excuse to get the EST bindings  )

I ride the 08 Uninc and 08 Uninc EST (Triads) and they are quite good


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for feed back people. I have been looking around and there are some good deals to be had on est bindings at the mo. I have narrowed it down to the triads or the Cartells. Any advice?? All mountain riding really. Dont do much in the park.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I played with a couple of pairs in the shop last week Cartels have a solid base with a more flexible highback, the triads have a stiffer highback that doesn't twist very much at all.

Cartels have a really punishing forward lean tho, I have mine dialed back half a turn further than reference just to get them comfortable, I can't comment on how the triads ride but given how stiff their highback is if I were to upgrade my non EST binders for my ICS custom, I personally would get Cartels over Triads (Theyre cheaper too)

All personal preference as well tho, you might find some binders have pressure points while others don't and that can't be predicted by anybody.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

im gonna get the burton operator. i had flows on my old board and would like to have them again but everywhere on the burton website it makes it sound like you can only have burton bindings because of "the channel". i really want flows but im not about to blow money and have them not fit. are you sure this works. i just want to be 100% certain.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

I have been wondering yes or no on EST bindings forever also, and this thread's helped a lot! I think I'm going to go for it next year (2010/2011) and get them Cartel EST's during the off-season.










Sweet.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

erchwa said:


> im gonna get the burton operator. i had flows on my old board and would like to have them again but everywhere on the burton website it makes it sound like you can only have burton bindings because of "the channel". i really want flows but im not about to blow money and have them not fit. are you sure this works. i just want to be 100% certain.


Better not use that flow if you are going to get the operator. It's not worth risking bindings flying off your board due to incompatibility reason. You will mess up yourself quite bad. 

To be honest, even the EST ones aren't so secure. Occasionally my Uninc EST will slip along the channel by a bit even though I cranked it down quite hard. I really need to keep cranking it everytime I'm up the slope (don't need to do this with regular bindings)


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Cash said:


> Im no expert on the hardware side of things. But has anyone else apart from me got a non Burton pair of bindings mounted on a channel system??? Have I spent last season riding around on a death trap with my flows stuck to my custom x???


I have some Flow NXT FR's on my '09 Custom X and in my opinion are no more unsafe than burton bindings attached using the disc. The teeth have plenty of grip and the bindings don't budge. I wouldn't freak myself out about it if I were you.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

i have both triad est and cartel est, and C60 est are the stiffest. Triads are pretty soft, comfortable. The Cartels are medium stiff. 

I prefer est system over regular bindings by far. I had Ride LX on my K2 A-star. The ratchets were so stiff. And adjusting stance, a pita. Adjusting stance takes about 10 seconds on my Burtom custom with Triad est's . The 2 screws that hold them down have never come loose on me, and at 215 lbs I apply alot of force on these when riding. I likey so much i got me a custom x 'blem' this summer (280.00 shipped to my door).
Peace out.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

What's your preference out of the Cartels and Triads?

I'd been running standard Cartels on my ICS custom for 2 seasons and just the other day bought a set of EST Triads because I really want a bit more comfort. Haven't had a chance to ride them yet so i'm interested to see how responsive they are in comparison, probably wont get a chance to til Japan in January tho cause the Australian season has pretty much died in the ass in the last month.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

i havent tried the cartel est's or C60 est's yet. Everything i've read says the cartels are a bit stiffer but still comfy. I like my triads but want more responsive binders.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Ballistic said:


> i havent tried the cartel est's or C60 est's yet. Everything i've read says the cartels are a bit stiffer but still comfy. I like my triads but want more responsive binders.


I'm rode in Treble Cone New Zealand today with my 08 Uninc and 08 Uninc EST. Checked my gear this morning and have my stance set to my desired angle, went up there and after one powder run, I noticed my right binding has shifted from -10 degrees to about +5 degrees (the centering of the binding is also out of wack). Noticed the right screw of the right bindings seems to be not tight enough so I went down to the resort and used my screwdriver to readjust. I readjusted it to the same setting and left it unnoticed the whole day on the hill (riding powder all day). 

Came back to hotel just now and want to wax my board, just noticed that both bindings angles and centerings are out of place. I seem to notice this off angle problem a lot more when I'm riding in deep powder snow (which gives that extra weight to the board and bindings). Regularly when I ride on hardpack, I don't see this problem occurring as often. Anyone have this experience?


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

ckang008 said:


> I'm rode in Treble Cone New Zealand today with my 08 Uninc and 08 Uninc EST. Checked my gear this morning and have my stance set to my desired angle, went up there and after one powder run, I noticed my right binding has shifted from -10 degrees to about +5 degrees (the centering of the binding is also out of wack). Noticed the right screw of the right bindings seems to be not tight enough so I went down to the resort and used my screwdriver to readjust. I readjusted it to the same setting and left it unnoticed the whole day on the hill (riding powder all day).
> 
> Came back to hotel just now and want to wax my board, just noticed that both bindings angles and centerings are out of place. I seem to notice this off angle problem a lot more when I'm riding in deep powder snow (which gives that extra weight to the board and bindings). Regularly when I ride on hardpack, I don't see this problem occurring as often. Anyone have this experience?



Try replacing the est screws. When they get worn out they will not tighten up properly.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

get a bigass screwdriver as well, small pocket tools can only get things so tight.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

I've used the est cartels on the hero and am still in awe of how much fun that set up is. Used it Chile this summer and it is absolutely perfect for powder. Never had any problems with screws loosening or stuff shifting around. It's more about the baseless feel for me than anything else. I also have forces I use on my graft and black death speed tribe and have just as much fun with those set ups. I've ridden the est cartels on the uninc to and it was good but nowhere near as much fun as the hero which leads me to think that rocker and est are made for each other and regular 4 x 4 plates are better for everything else. But that's just a notion.


----------

